# i pay $70 a month for internet..



## slotguy

seems like not all that long ago $20-25 was the 'norm' - what happened?

i get it through the local cable co. now.. nothing special, i think it's the 3mb level i get.. the basic cable modem internet connection.


there HAS to be some website i can go to, sign up, and get the same service for half the price.....    right?     any advice?


----------



## cohen

what are the speeds and how much downloads do you get???


----------



## G25r8cer

My moms boyfriend just got basic cable tv and a 5mb line for $40 a month and for $5 more a month he can get a 10mb line instead of a 5mb line. I love my charter although upload speeds are not great. I have a 5mb line at my house (moms house).


----------



## newguy5

depends on where the crap you live.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^Yup  I feel for the people with crappy wireless satelite or verizon crap


----------



## lovely?

i pay ~60 a month for 6MBPS (not Mb) and unlimited downloads.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I use to pay $90 a month for Business Internet, until the Service Reps started messing with the connection, on purpose.


----------



## tlarkin

I pay 40/month for a 20mbit connection, with taxes its 50.  Just paid it like two days ago.  You are paying too much, I hope they offer extra services like coming over and doing your dishes a few times a week for those prices.


----------



## G25r8cer

lovely? said:


> i pay ~60 a month for 6MBPS (not Mb) and unlimited downloads.



Thats a rip off too!! Can we see a speedtest.net test?


----------



## G25r8cer

Heres my 5mb line test. Soon we are upgrading to 10mb line. Im getting faster download speeds right now than what I (mom) pays for. LOL


----------



## epidemik

We pay like 20 or 30 a month for this...i think

(wow, didnt realize my upload speeds were _that_ bad)


----------



## brian

i pay about 50 ish for 22 mb/s down and 1.5 mb/s up  i love comcast


if only it was 20 bux cheeper


----------



## Vizy

We recentley switched over from DSL to cable, so our speeds are much faster and all. Right now we are paying 30-40$ a month because we have the 6 month started price still going. After 6 months, the rpice goes up to around $60.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^^ Not bad but its a rip off compared to what my moms bf just got. He got such a good deal. It was a special that Charter was having. Im jealous of him.


----------



## G25r8cer

epidemik said:


> We pay like 20 or 30 a month for this...i think
> 
> (wow, didnt realize my upload speeds were _that_ bad)



Yeah thats horrible upload speed. Plus if you were to convert that to utor upload speed that is like 10kb/s. LOL Thats slow


----------



## diduknowthat

Wow that's a lot. We pay $40 for 5mbps down and 2mbps up.


----------



## G25r8cer

2mbps upload? Can we see a test?


----------



## mep916

Right now, I pay $66 per month for internet and unlimited phone service through Comcast. I'll be moving soon and switching back to DSL which starts @ $19.99 monthly. My only advice is to look into what your phone company offers on the DSL side. DSL sucks, IMO, but cable is too expensive where I'll be living.


----------



## G25r8cer

DSL is great for internet if you upload alot!! Upload speeds are constant and high (most of the time) with DSL. I still prefer the pure speed of Cable though. I cant wait for the 10mbps line.


----------



## diduknowthat

g25racer said:


> 2mbps upload? Can we see a test?








and that's on wireless


----------



## funkysnair

£10 for 8meg connection-using aol!!! stuck with them for a while  





not a bad price i know, it took some bartering because i was paying £30 and i phoned up for my mac code to go somewhere else and they threw a few offers-
in the end i said i was going to a company that charges £10/month and they said they could match it!!!!


----------



## G25r8cer

Aol? Not a bad price though


----------



## Langers2k7

I pay 50 quid a month ($100) for my connection. That is because I live in the absolute middle of nowhere in the most rural county in the whole of England, and I get a wireless 10mb connection for that. It's worth it, because the phone lines here only support up to a 56k connection.


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll

I download at 30mbit, and 5 up...

Optimum online. Beats Verizon by far, too bad its only in new england/newyork.


----------



## Tuffie

I have 24Mbp/s for $80 Australian a month.

I'm happy 

Tuffie.


----------



## cohen

Tuffie said:


> I have 24Mbp/s for $80 Australian a month.
> 
> I'm happy
> 
> Tuffie.



What are the downloads and who is that through!!!????


----------



## Tuffie

http://www.westnet.com.au/internet/broadband/?broadband2=true

I'm on "Option 5  $89.95 	N/A 	20GB/40GB" But I told them I had a company who beat that price by $10 bucks, they said they would be happy to give it to me for $80. That's the easiest way to get what you want.

I cant run a speed test atm cause I'm at mates place lol.

Tuffie.


----------



## Motoxrdude

brian said:


> i pay about 50 ish for 22 mb/s down and 1.5 mb/s up  i love comcast
> 
> 
> if only it was 20 bux cheeper



Crappy upload. Care to post a screeny of a speedtest?

Paying $15 a month, not too bad IMO.


----------



## G25r8cer

$15 a month is good for that speed.


----------



## `PaWz

My service costs $50


----------



## Mitch?

That about 100 bucks /month for land phone, internet, digital cable and movie packs (3 recievers, one dvr/hdtv)....
This is their middle internet speed package, like 30 a month for this alone. The 50 a month is about 20mb/s.


----------



## lovely?

g25racer said:


> Thats a rip off too!! Can we see a speedtest.net test?



ok. 






thats about 100 feet from the router, clear across the house lol. but still, plenty fast.


----------



## cohen

cohen said:


> what are the speeds and how much downloads do you get???



OP Pls answer....


----------



## G25r8cer

lovely? said:


> ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats about 100 feet from the router, clear across the house lol. but still, plenty fast.



How is that 20mb or w/e you said?  Is it a T1 line?


----------



## tlarkin

Mr. Johanssen said:


> That about 100 bucks /month for land phone, internet, digital cable and movie packs (3 recievers, one dvr/hdtv)....
> This is their middle internet speed package, like 30 a month for this alone. The 50 a month is about 20mb/s.



If you are paying for a 20mbit connection you are getting ripped off, your bandwidth is maybe at half that right now.  Granted there is always over head but still, I would call and complain.



> ok.
> 
> 
> 
> thats about 100 feet from the router, clear across the house lol. but still, plenty fast.



100 feet won't really make a difference.  CAT 5 starts to lose quality in signal at over 100 meters (300 feet).


----------



## Mitch?

tlarkin said:


> If you are paying for a 20mbit connection you are getting ripped off, your bandwidth is maybe at half that right now.  Granted there is always over head but still, I would call and complain.



No i'm only paying the basic broadband which is rated 10mb /s. 29.99


----------



## G25r8cer

$30? Wow  Thats good for that speed although the upload is just as good as my 5mb


----------



## Sir Travis D

We will be getting verizon 3mbps dsl for $30 a month, that seems bad after reading this.

If I'm using a wifi 5.5mbps connection, and am getting a 1/5 or 2/5 connection, will 3mbps be better? My neighbor lets me use their wifi, and it's been bad lately. I can't play any online game. So will a 3mbps wifi inside my house be better than a 1/5 or 2/5 connection from my neighbor's house?

-On speedtest, I got 800kbps download, and 500kbps upload for neighbors.

we might get charter 5mbps if it is a lot better than dsl.


----------



## fortyways

I pay about fitty a month. I think the advertised speed is 8mbps or something. The package also comes with basic cable for the same price but I don't want any of that.

Also I'm connected through a wireless router.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Decent down speed but overpriced! With charter you can get that same speed for about $15-20 less.


----------



## fortyways

g25racer said:


> ^^ Decent down speed but overpriced! With charter you can get that same speed for about $15-20 less.



It's overpriced because it's a monopoly. As far as I know, Cox is the only cable available to the apartment complex in Phoenix, AZ that I'm living in for the time being.

Even though there are surely other services in my area, as an apartment renter my choices are limited to what the management decides its renters should have. I lived in Roseville, CA for a couple months and the only options (for my apartment) were an obscenely overpriced 3mbps local cable company or DSL.

I suppose if I ever buy a house freedom in my choice of Internet provider will be one of the benefits.

But just in case, I will look up Charter. Is it a wide-spread provider? Do you happen to know their areas of service?


----------



## G25r8cer

I dont know there area of service but they are availible all over the place. If you have a long driveway they tend to not hook you up. At our old house we had a long driveway (300ft) and they wouldnt hook us up.


----------



## fortyways

g25racer said:


> I dont know there area of service but they are availible all over the place. If you have a long driveway they tend to not hook you up. At our old house we had a long driveway (300ft) and they wouldnt hook us up.



My problem is similar, as previously stated: technically, as a renter, the largest thing I own is my car. I don't own the space where I park my car or the room I live in any more than one owns a car he or she has rented. I don't even own my fridge. I can't have a provider come install fixtures for "my" apartment in the same way that I can't Install a new door or paint "my" walls.

So, for now, I'm stuck with the overpriced ISPs management here has decided upon.


----------



## Langers2k7




----------



## G25r8cer

^^^ May I ask what you pay?


----------



## Sir Travis D

We will probably be paying $60 a month (25 for 6 months) for charter cable 10mbps..


----------



## Langers2k7

Yeah, about 50 quid a month. ($100USD)

Although that's only because I live in the back 'o beyond and there's no line where I live, so I have a reciever dish outside my window =]


----------



## G25r8cer

Sir Travis D said:


> We will probably be paying $60 a month (25 for 6 months) for charter cable 10mbps..




Thats still a rip off man. My moms bf gets a 10mb line and standard cable tv for $40 a month. Where do you guys live? It seems that everyone is getting ripped off.


----------



## G25r8cer

Langers2k7 said:


> Yeah, about 50 quid a month. ($100USD)
> 
> Although that's only because I live in the back 'o beyond and there's no line where I live, so I have a reciever dish outside my window =]



So its satelite?


----------



## Langers2k7

g25racer said:


> So its satelite?



Well not exactly... I believe there's a 'transmitter' dish placed in the surrounding village and there are one of these for each back 'o beyond village in the area.


----------



## G25r8cer

Langers2k7 said:


> Well not exactly... I believe there's a 'transmitter' dish placed in the surrounding village and there are one of these for each back 'o beyond village in the area.



Wow!! Thats awesome. Those are crazy good speeds for being wireless or whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## Langers2k7

Yeah if you wanna check out their website it's http://www.vfast.co.uk/
I don't really know much about it - other than that it works! Very well!
EDIT: Oh and just looking at their site again I realised it's 36.99 per month.


----------



## G25r8cer

Thanks for the link! I might check it out for when I move


----------



## dznutz

i pay 30 dollars for a 1.5 mbps connection.  dsl and unlimited.  used to be 17 bucks but that was the initial 1 year offer.  ripoff or not?


----------



## lovely?

tlarkin said:


> If you are paying for a 20mbit connection you are getting ripped off, your bandwidth is maybe at half that right now.  Granted there is always over head but still, I would call and complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 100 feet won't really make a difference.  CAT 5 starts to lose quality in signal at over 100 meters (300 feet).



not cat5, wireless. and my signal isnt great, its like 45%


----------

